# OL Tourney, Round 2, Week 1



## Jake Allen (Jul 1, 2009)

I guess we are ready to start.

Field Tips
5 consecutive Shots
18 yards
5 weeks, Sunday Midnight cut-off
Shots off the paper are Zero

per SOS, no whining!

Either of these targets should print on 8 1/2 x 11" paper.

Shoot straight! 

>>>>----------------->


----------



## dutchman (Jul 1, 2009)

I foresee some scores in the red...


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 1, 2009)

this should be interesting,  
way to easy to go negative


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 1, 2009)

I get better the closer to 20 yds I am.....


----------



## SOS (Jul 1, 2009)

Question, Al33.  Your pdf actually shrinks the target a little.  Can I just attach a file versus a photo?  If the evil genius in me can figure it out, we should all shoot the pdf Al has attached.  Wonder if you can change the margins so it fills in the page.  Thoughts?  We want to make it easy.

Steve


----------



## Al33 (Jul 1, 2009)

SOS said:


> Question, Al33.  Your pdf actually shrinks the target a little.  Can I just attach a file versus a photo?  If the evil genius in me can figure it out, we should all shoot the pdf Al has attached.  Wonder if you can change the margins so it fills in the page.  Thoughts?  We want to make it easy.
> 
> Steve



Give it a try Steve, OK with me, but it was Jake Allen that put it up, not me.


----------



## devolve (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure how you guys score line hits. If it breaks the 10 line but its in the 8 is it a 10 or an 8. Ill let the mods decide, I dont care either way.

42 or 40 points for me!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 1, 2009)

Devolve, that sir is some fine shooting! Super job!
5 arrows in the kill zone.  I see a 42.


----------



## SOS (Jul 1, 2009)

Oooooo-weeeee! We're talking a bunch of short blood trails and a freezer full of back straps!  Well done!

My choice is for you to be the judge - with the photos with arrows, looks like you definitely cut the line.  That's the problem with a target on a loose background - can tear the paper.  If the shaft cut the line, I say it's a well earned 42.  But I will say, you're no fun....we want to see some -5s!


----------



## SOS (Jul 1, 2009)

Also, I would say use the PDF already here.  It is a little smaller than the original, but everyone will be shooting the same.

Cheers and good shooting. Steve.


----------



## devolve (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I used the PDF by the way. And I guess being unemployed really shows up in my shooting 

42 it is!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes sir, definitely a 42 and outstanding shooting devolve!!!

BTW, I like putting my target on a cardboard backing with a little scotch tape then attaching it all to the backstop target. Makes the holes nice and crisp.

I'll shoot mine today.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 2, 2009)

Al33 said:


> BTW, I like putting my target on a cardboard backing with a little scotch tape then attaching it all to the backstop target. Makes the holes nice and crisp.



Good idea. 

MY BTW: I set up my outdoor range yesterday evening after 7pm. I shot 3 rounds of 12 shots and after the first round I had sweat running down the riser and in my eyes.  I wanna go back to 15 yards.  I wanna go back to 15 yards.  ......


----------



## belle&bows (Jul 2, 2009)

devolve, that is some mighty fine shooting there. WELL DONE 

I'm leaving tomorrow for 8 days at St. George Island for some sand, surf, seafood, fishing, and family time

If it's OK with y'all I'll catch up on week 1 during week 2.
Got way too much to do to try and fit in a target tonight.

Best of luck on these mini vitals , shoot straight, and have fun.

David


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 2, 2009)

I would get in on this but seeing as how yesterday was my first day ever shooting a longbow... I think I'll wait. I'm doing good to just keep it on my target for right now! Good shooting!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 2, 2009)

belle&bows said:


> If it's OK with y'all I'll catch up on week 1 during week 2.
> Got way too much to do to try and fit in a target tonight.



no objection here.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 2, 2009)

For some reason the target i printed just fill's up a half of a sheet of paper is that correct? If so this is not going to be easy or maybe is SOS messing with me!


----------



## SOS (Jul 2, 2009)

Dennis, did you open the PDF file or print it from the photo?  Click on the little icon below the picture and it will open in Adobe Acrobat.  Should be full page.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 2, 2009)

I tryed but being the big dummy that i am i can't make it work!
Guess i'll have to shoot this one this week cause my printer at home, it be  toe up


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 2, 2009)

I got a question, Does my wife Andrea shoot from 18 yds also or will it be 3yds shorter for her like the other tournament. Either way she said it doesnt matter to her, she just has to put alot of arch on her arrows. Thanks


----------



## SOS (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't see why she can't hit from the ladies tees.

Dennis, I'll email you one to try.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 2, 2009)

devolve said:


> Not sure how you guys score line hits. If it breaks the 10 line but its in the 8 is it a 10 or an 8. Ill let the mods decide, I dont care either way.
> 
> 42 or 40 points for me!!



I'm glad we're shooting to compete with ourselves cause I can't shoot against this!

Great shooting!


----------



## devolve (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks again guys! I have been shooting 150-200 arrows a day for a while now. I have been gearing up to hunt trad only from now until the end of time. I guess its paying off! 

--c--


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, another one of those embarrasin' targets, but it is what it is. Sometimes the truth REALLY hurts.

My net score: +10


----------



## SOS (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course, what Al won't tell you is, the first arrow was in the heart, the second in the upper lungs, and the third was in the liver!  We've all seen him shoot!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 2, 2009)

Thats right AL, the first arra is the one that matters


----------



## devolve (Jul 2, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Thats right AL, the first arra is the one that matters



took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2009)

devolve said:


> took the words right out of my mouth!!





SOS said:


> Of course, what Al won't tell you is, the first arrow was in the heart, the second in the upper lungs, and the third was in the liver!  We've all seen him shoot!





hogdgz said:


> Thats right AL, the first arra is the one that matters



Thanks guys for the encouraging words but I really wanted to kill five deer.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 3, 2009)

I think he's just baiting us


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 3, 2009)

Well Al, "those" five deer are about the size of a full grown rabbit!  If you can kill all five of those targets, you are the man!  Due to their scaled down size, I figure it's like shooting at 45-50 yards.


----------



## schleylures (Jul 3, 2009)

I just told Sharon I was going to take my first score, I sure am glad. Started yesterday shooting right handy again shoot ten rounds and had a avevage of 2.2 per round. I think today the shot this afternoon is 27  27 27 27 fouyey on that minus five.
 Or is the bottom arrow minus five? I will still take it.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wendell, I count a 10, 8, 8, 6 and a -5 for a net of 27. Good shootin' buddy!


----------



## devolve (Jul 4, 2009)

im definitely putting mine on cardboard next week. 

Good shooting schleylures!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is mine for week one.  It was easier to shoot that I figured it to be.  My "Bloody Marsh" bow is still my killer!


----------



## schleylures (Jul 4, 2009)

good shooting


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's mine for the week,big ole 19 , best I can tell. Got a 4,2@6, 8, and a -5.
Ken


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice group Marty!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's my score. I'm having a heck of a time with a shifting/inconstant anchor point - one group will be a nice tight group and the next, see target, will look like shotgun shot from an improved cylinder choke.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh yeah. with shooting like that I don't have to worry about robin-hooding any more arras.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 5, 2009)

HookedN21
Week 1
Score: 44


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 5, 2009)

3 8's and 2 minus 5's for me

That's 14. Do I really need to take a pic?
The difference in a 14 and a 40 is only 1" LOL...


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Little Rusty*

Hadn't been on here in a while but time to start shooting daily!! 

23


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2009)

10 for me.

Tough target; 1/2" lower on one. 1/2" to the left on the other, would score 34. That's why I need to practice!
I figure all five shots would have done the deal, (with some hard tracking). 

Good shooting above, 44's? Nice!


----------



## SOS (Jul 5, 2009)

3-8's and a 6 pour moi for a 30.  4 good hits and a complete miss - low.  

Of course that's not a bad place for these jumpy Columbia county deer.  Of course, with a quiet long bow, never been a problem...unlike my compound days when they'd turn inside out.....  Note, you put that target on a 3D deer, and it is pretty close to life size.    Steve


----------



## whiz (Jul 5, 2009)

*trad - round 2 #1*

wk 1


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 5, 2009)

*hogdgz & ignition07's wk 1 scores*

hogdgz: 32 points
ignition07: 28 points

We're calling the arrow at the top of hogdgz's a 0, but y'all can call it...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2009)

ignition07 said:


> hogdgz: 32 points
> ignition07: 28 points
> 
> We're calling the arrow at the top of hogdgz's a 0, but y'all can call it...



I'd call it -5 and say you kicked his butt again 


I shot some today and averaged 18 per round and then the rains got me. At least now I know I need a 29 or better....


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I shot some today and averaged 18 per round and then the rains got me. At least now I know I need a 29 or better....



You better practice up because those were my first shots of the day.  I didn't practice at all before the tourney today!  

You were shooting really good yesterday!  I was impressed!

It was great getting to hang out again!


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 5, 2009)

Stickbow
Week 1
Score: 14

I know its the wrong version of the target but i forgot to print out the new one before the weekend. i will have the new one for the remainder of the shoot. Sorry


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 5, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> 10 for me.
> 
> Tough target; 1/2" lower on one. 1/2" to the left on the other, would score 34. That's why I need to practice!
> I figure all five shots would have done the deal, (with some hard tracking).
> ...



I'm thinking those 40's can take a week off and still be leading


----------



## SOS (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm afraid Chase has a 27 - any wound shot (cuts paper out of the kill zone is -5.  Sorry, buddy.  Better take some lessons from your bride>>>>>LOL.

Gotta say, kind of like deer hunting.  Those four kill shots feel awesome...that one wound shot....not so good.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 5, 2009)

SOS said:


> I'm afraid Chase has a 27 - any wound shot (cuts paper out of the kill zone is -5.  Sorry, buddy.  Better take some lessons from your bride>>>>>LOL.
> 
> Gotta say, kind of like deer hunting.  Those four kill shots feel awesome...that one wound shot....not so good.



Thats what I was afraid of, now everyone gets to go ahead and pick on me for my wife haveing a better score. 
LOL


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Thats what I was afraid of, now everyone gets to go ahead and pick on me for my wife haveing a better score.
> LOL



She has my score beat by more than double, but for some reason I don't mind at all.


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 6, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Thats what I was afraid of, now everyone gets to go ahead and pick on me for my wife haveing a better score.
> LOL



Remember..."no whining" hogdgz!!!  per SOS


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 6, 2009)

ignition07 said:


> Remember..."no whining" hogdgz!!!  per SOS



Sure am glad my wife doesn't shoot a bow.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 6, 2009)

ignition07 said:


> Remember..."no whining" hogdgz!!!  per SOS


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 6, 2009)

Guys, its not nice to pick on other people.

LOL


----------



## Dennis (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry guys im late i just got targets printed today. Im not sure how to score this, is it a 38 or a 36? Dang there's always one arrow that dont like playing with the other's!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 6, 2009)

Per posted rules - No whining, Hogdgz! 

Good shooting Dennis


----------



## van_fl (Jul 6, 2009)

can I play?


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 6, 2009)

van_fl said:


> can I play?



Shure, the more the better!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a 38 to me Dennis!


----------



## devolve (Jul 6, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Looks like a 38 to me Dennis!



X2

great shooting everyone!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 7, 2009)

Coming in late as usual.........

27 for me, I think......


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2009)

ignition07 said:


> Remember..."no whining" hogdgz!!!  per SOS



Goodness. 

Dennis 38
Rick 27

Good shooting!
Rick, you were 1/4" away from a 14 score.  Tough target.

I reckon I will add up scores.

Still missing a few; TJ, Ta-Ton-ka, Dutchman?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 7, 2009)

I've made higher scores on this target but I'm happy with this grouping even with the flyer.

Put me down for a 16.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't wait on me. I can't hit paper...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Don't wait on me. I can't hit paper...



Take your time, no hurry. Are you afraid you can't top a 10? 
You were sure drilling the targets last Friday, except for that one up the hill.  
I found your arrow. It skipped thru the woods and was laying right by the chicken pen.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 7, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Take your time, no hurry. Are you afraid you can't top a 10?
> You were sure drilling the targets last Friday, except for that one up the hill.
> I found your arrow. It skipped thru the woods and was laying right by the chicken pen.



Good deal on the arrow.

I'm sure I can't top a 10. My score would by minus something...

I am a non-participant in this tournament.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 7, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Rick, you were 1/4" away from a 14 score.  Tough target.



And 6" away from a 42......It's all in how you look at it.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 7, 2009)

Come on Dutch, where is your sense of adventure? Worse thing that can happen is you'll get beat by a girl, but you definitely won't be by yourself on that one. Are ya scered?
Ken


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 8, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Good deal on the arrow.
> 
> I'm sure I can't top a 10. My score would by minus something...
> 
> I am a non-participant in this tournament.





choctawlb said:


> Come on Dutch, where is your sense of adventure? Worse thing that can happen is you'll get beat by a girl, but you definitely won't be by yourself on that one. Are ya scered?
> Ken



C'mon Gene, if you're scared just say you're scared! 

It aint too bad, it's not like you're getting beat by an ugly girl...  gettin beat by a hawtie is fun!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> Come on Dutch, where is your sense of adventure? Worse thing that can happen is you'll get beat by a girl, but you definitely won't be by yourself on that one. Are ya scered?
> Ken





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> C'mon Gene, if you're scared just say you're scared!
> 
> It aint too bad, it's not like you're getting beat by an ugly girl...  gettin beat by a hawtie is fun!



You two buzzards get offa me!


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 8, 2009)

Buzzards!! Excuse me but I resemble that remark.
Ken


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW 

I been shooting a  lighter weight Bow Getting ready for Bubba tell, in the August shoot, I managed to start getting Better groups working on things like my release . 

I shot a 42, 
I hope i can keep this up I spent some time shooting just a few bows the last few weeks.  I shoot the Quillian 55# longbow I got on here a month ago. that bow shoots great.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 9, 2009)

Good shooting i knew that bamboo longhunter would serve you well


----------



## Al33 (Jul 9, 2009)

BkBigkid said:


> WOW
> 
> I been shooting a  lighter weight Bow Getting ready for Bubba tell, in the August shoot, I managed to start getting Better groups working on things like my release .
> 
> I shot a 42,



Good shootin' BK, Bubba says he appreciates it too.


----------

